# GeoManGear lists new lighting systems



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Just launched overnight, Bikeray Ray IIIs, Magicshine 900s and 1400s with Open-Light Systems batteries (German manufactured, tested and approved). We currently have a limited number of Open-Light batteries and more on the way from Germany.

http://www.geomangear.com/


----------



## sam2391 (Jul 31, 2010)

When will the Bikeray IV be released? Have you got any pics yet? Thanks Sam


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

So are these Open-Light Systems batteries the ones going to be sent out to owners of recalled batteries?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Sam
We have seen some basic photos, it really is still in development and we have no confirmation of when it will be available. We do like to have a prototype to test ourselves for a few months before launching and we don't have one yet. As soon as we have a date of availabiliy or even prototype we will be open and honest with our feedback as always.



sam2391 said:


> When will the Bikeray IV be released? Have you got any pics yet? Thanks Sam


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Bryan

This is the message we have listed on our site

The batteries from Open Light Systems are not our Magicshine recall replacement battery pack. The U.S. Consumer Products Safety Commission requires that our approved replacement battery pack remedy be the same for all customers. To be able to get the large number of U.S. CPSC approved packs necessary, the only solution was to have them produced by a US manufacturer.

We are still working on the entire recall process but wanted to offer an option for those that can't wait for the recall battery to be shipped out and for new customers who are wary of Chinese battery packs. The new German packs have a 1 year warranty as well.



Bryank930 said:


> So are these Open-Light Systems batteries the ones going to be sent out to owners of recalled batteries?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Geoman, Nice to see some of the new stuff arrive. Looks lot a lot of people want to hold out for the Bike Ray IV. Any news on the 15degree optics and when ( or if ) they are available and will they be available for the Bike ray III as well?

While the BR IV is not available yet I see a nice option for those wanting more light: namely, a BR III light head couple with a MS 900 and Open light 5.8Ah battery with Y-cable. A set up like that on the bars would give you all the flood and throw you should need. ( edit: and still have decent run time )


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We will be discussing the Ray IV and the tighter lens for the Ray III with Bikeray. We will post info here on the development as we get updates in the coming months. Agreed, that Open-Light 5.8Ah battery is awesome, we have had a Ray III burning on low for over 18 hours and still had more burntime left :thumbsup:



Cat-man-do said:


> Geoman, Nice to see some of the new stuff arrive. Looks lot a lot of people want to hold out for the Bike Ray IV. Any news on the 15degree optics and when ( or if ) they are available and will they be available for the Bike ray III as well?
> 
> While the BR IV is not available yet I see a nice option for those wanting more light: namely, a BR III light head couple with a MS 900 and Open light 5.8Ah battery with Y-cable. A set up like that on the bars would give you all the flood and throw you should need.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Iam not an electrical guru. What is the difference between the 5.8AH and the 4.5AH. Guessing the 5.8 would be brighter??


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The 4.5Ah and 5.8Ah rating refers to the capacity of the cells in the battery pack. It affects the burntime of the lighthead. eg the Magicshine 900 will burn for 3 hrs on high with the 4.5Ah pack but will burn 4 hours on high with the 5.8Ah pack. This is really handy for folks who are doing longer nightrides or endurance events, both packs are manufactured with 4 premium quality Panasonic cells, they are just different capacities. I hope this helps explain it.



MI-29er said:


> Iam not an electrical guru. What is the difference between the 5.8AH and the 4.5AH. Guessing the 5.8 would be brighter??


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

What is the ETA for the replacement battery packs? spring is just around the corner, Thursday here in the midwest to be precise.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cut And pasted from Geos site
BATTERY RECALL PROCESS

Late October 2010 - Contacted by customer about a safety incident with the Magicshine battery pack. Halted sales of Magicshine lightsets with affected battery packs.

Early November 2010 - Contacted U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) about the Magicshine battery issue. Retained Exponent, a leading lithium ion battery consultant for testing and evaluation. Exponent tested the Magicshine battery packs and found them to be of very poor quality and containing un-balanced cells. Submitted initial report to CPSC.

Mid December 2010 - After contacting several U.S. based battery manufacturers, we sent Exponent to Totex, a California company, for a manufacturing plant site visit. After getting positive feedback from Exponent regarding its site visit, Totex engineers started design of the replacement battery pack.
Late December - Submitted proposed recall plan to the Safety Commission for approval.

January 2011 - Completed design and engineering on battery pack PCB and hard plastic housing.
Mid-February 2011 - CPSC approves our Totex designed battery pack.

Pending - Receive approval from CPSC for our recall plan  
Pending - Send out recall notices  
Pending - Manufacture replacement battery packs (expecting first shipment end of April)
 Pending - Send out replacement battery packs in phases. Our engineering consultant has determined that the oldest battery packs pose the greatest safety risk, so those will be replaced first.
*Looks like us that bought right before the recall are SOL for a while hopefully they will get thru the whole 20 thousand packs in a timely manner*


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Rakuman
We will work as diligently as we can to get the recall wrapped up in the shortest possible time, we understand this is a major inconvenience for you all. We have expedited the recall replacement development wherever possible and are trying to get the recall rollout underway asap.



Rakuman said:


> Cut And pasted from Geos site
> BATTERY RECALL PROCESS
> 
> Late October 2010 - Contacted by customer about a safety incident with the Magicshine battery pack. Halted sales of Magicshine lightsets with affected battery packs.
> ...


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking forward to not storing my battery pak in a bomb shelter


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We feel the same way, sorry for the inconvenience.



scfreak said:


> Looking forward to not storing my battery pak in a bomb shelter


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, great to see that there is a replacement pack available for those of us who aren't into waiting longer. 

I bought a MS from an ebay vendor who also advertised in MTBR classifieds after you pulled your MS's for the recall. I was impatient and broke and really wanted to night ride this winter. Any chance whatsoever of a battery pack discount/trade in program for MS owners who want a new safer battery but didn't originally buy from GeoMan? I realize you can't offer me recall coverage, but I thought it was worth a shot to ask.

I'm about five minutes from placing an order for one of the new battery packs regardless, but I thought I'd ask first just in case. Thanks for all your efforts in this situation and all the great communiction and interaction. I'll be looking into a second light head of some sort from GeoMan by the time next winter rolls around.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Picasso, we applied a relaunch discount to all of those products with the new Open-Light batteries. It's really expensive importing from Germany but we wanted to give folks like yourself a premium quality option. Open-Light sells the 5.8Ah battery on their site for 90 Euros which is currently equivalent to $125 US. Sorry we can't discount further at this point, it does carry a full 1 year warranty which is definitely a vast improvement over the 90 day warranty.

http://www.open-light.de/en/Batteri...alextreme HA-III Cree SSC P7-C Lamp Head.html



picassomoon said:


> Hey, great to see that there is a replacement pack available for those of us who aren't into waiting longer.
> 
> I bought a MS from an ebay vendor who also advertised in MTBR classifieds after you pulled your MS's for the recall. I was impatient and broke and really wanted to night ride this winter. Any chance whatsoever of a battery pack discount/trade in program for MS owners who want a new safer battery but didn't originally buy from GeoMan? I realize you can't offer me recall coverage, but I thought it was worth a shot to ask.
> 
> I'm about five minutes from placing an order for one of the new battery packs regardless, but I thought I'd ask first just in case. Thanks for all your efforts in this situation and all the great communiction and interaction. I'll be looking into a second light head of some sort from GeoMan by the time next winter rolls around.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright thanks. I'm thinking maybe I might as well order an enitre MS. Do you know if two MS 900 heads would be able to run off one of the new batteries with a Y cable? Would that just decrease the overall runtime?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Open-Light has not confirmed whether this is advisable for long-term battery health, but that would cut runtime basically in half.



picassomoon said:


> Alright thanks. I'm thinking maybe I might as well order an enitre MS. Do you know if two MS 900 heads would be able to run off one of the new batteries with a Y cable? Would that just decrease the overall runtime?


----------



## sam2391 (Jul 31, 2010)

Can you get a beamshot of the bikeray III compared to a magicshine please? Or just link me to a bikeray III beamshot as I can't seem to find one anywhere. Thanks


----------



## acg (Jan 8, 2006)

Geoman,

I have been following the battery saga for a few months. I have not purchased from you in the past. I compliment you on your excellent customer service approach. I have just placed an order with you.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Sam
We generally leave the beamshots to the experts on this forum. We have done some comparisons both on and off the trail, the output appears to be approx 50% greater than the Magicshine 900, not quite the same throw with the 20 degree lens but a much wider bright halo without a hotspot in the middle. The first GeoManGear Ray III's were shipped yesterday so folks will be receiving them this week .



sam2391 said:


> Can you get a beamshot of the bikeray III compared to a magicshine please? Or just link me to a bikeray III beamshot as I can't seem to find one anywhere. Thanks


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks ACG, we appreciate the support, your order will be on the truck today. Cheers :thumbsup:



acg said:


> Geoman,
> 
> I have been following the battery saga for a few months. I have not purchased from you in the past. I compliment you on your excellent customer service approach. I have just placed an order with you.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We just got a response from Open-Light in Germany, no problem runnng a pair of 900s with a Y-Cable from a single Open-Light battery.



GEOMAN said:


> Open-Light has not confirmed whether this is advisable for long-term battery health, but that would cut runtime basically in half.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> We just got a response from Open-Light in Germany, no problem runnng a pair of 900s with a Y-Cable from a single Open-Light battery.


 Hot damn, now you got me thinkin'!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just ordered the MS 900 & the 5.8ah battery, was thinking about a Piko for a while but this seams to be a great deal.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Both products have merit, we have been really impressed with the Open-Light 5.8Ah battery pack, they will run that 900 on high for over 4 hours and 17-18 hours on low. The Lupine Piko 3 is super lightweight, has a great beam pattern and is very nicely engineered. Your order has been packaged and is on it's way today, thanks for the support we appreciate it :thumbsup:



Tallsilver1 said:


> Just ordered the MS 900 & the 5.8ah battery, was thinking about a Piko for a while but this seams to be a great deal.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Tallsilver1 said:


> Just ordered the MS 900 & the 5.8ah battery, was thinking about a Piko for a while but this seams to be a great deal.


:thumbsup:

Are there referral points?


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Just ordered my new MS 900 with the 5.8 battery from Geo. To be honest no BS I was on the fence between the MS and Gemini. Both very good lights. But a fellow buddy had a MS and I was sold. But get this. Went to order from Geo and all out of stock. Damn it. Emailed Geo on next supply. Not to get into detail but he hooked me up!!! Well beyond any customer service to get his product out to the consumer. So order is in and light soon to be on its way. TOP NOTCH SERVICE!!!!:thumbsup:

Thanks Geo


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the support, we're always happy to help. It's been astounding to see how popular the 5.8Ah battery packs have been. We contacted Open-Light Systems in Germany as soon as we noticed how popular they were, we have more on the way, they will be arriving next week. Meanwhile we have plenty of 4.5Ah packs available individually and with lightsets. :thumbsup:



MI-29er said:


> Just ordered my new MS 900 with the 5.8 battery from Geo. To be honest no BS I was on the fence between the MS and Gemini. Both very good lights. But a fellow buddy had a MS and I was sold. But get this. Went to order from Geo and all out of stock. Damn it. Emailed Geo on next supply. Not to get into detail but he hooked me up!!! Well beyond any customer service to get his product out to the consumer. So order is in and light soon to be on its way. TOP NOTCH SERVICE!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Geo


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Geoman, Now that you are offering some of the Bike Ray lights do you plan on offering the Bike Ray 1 & 2 as well? I only ask because the BR 1 and 2 are both using the D-bin P-7. Also they give you a choice of reflector type, BR1- spot, BR2- flood. I don't know about anyone else but I like that. ( Not to mention that they look a little better than the old MS 900 light heads. ) Running one ( or two ) of these with one of your new batteries could be a win, win.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Cat, sadly we may not be able to distribute Ray I's and II's at this point, we can't discuss the details. We are testing some D-bin P7's at the 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo this weekend though. P7 on the helmet and a BR III on the bars, it's a great combination and still very affordable. We have P7's from at least 8 manufacturers, we do like the weight of the Magicshine 900, in our experience it is about 12-15% lighter than the others. We'll keep everyone updated during the year with the latest products from a variety of manufacturers. :thumbsup:



Cat-man-do said:


> Geoman, Now that you are offering some of the Bike Ray lights do you plan on offering the Bike Ray 1 & 2 as well? I only ask because the BR 1 and 2 are both using the D-bin P-7. Also they give you a choice of reflector type, BR1- spot, BR2- flood. I don't know about anyone else but I like that. ( Not to mention that they look a little better than the old MS 900 light heads. ) Running one ( or two ) of these with one of your new batteries could be a win, win.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

So Geoman here's a question for you
I just got a Lightandgo fouride light that has a 7.4v 4.4a 6 cell battery pak.
Can i use your new open light batteries with my light?
cause the batt. pack from lightandgo is put together pretty cheaply and the open light looks much better.
And if I can use the open light, what type connector is it.
Maybe I can change the connector if not the same?
Your thoughts please
Thank's
GoGo


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Theoretically the basic specs that you stated here are similar, although we actually had the Magicshine and Bikeray lightheads tested before matching them up with the Open-Light battery packs. We couldn't say yes without conducting tests and providing Open-Light with the lighthead specs.

I believe they are using the same barrel connector that is featured on both Magicshine and Bikeray products. Also the lighthead base appears to have a similar mounting mechanism. Can we get your feedback on that barmount, we tried a similar one back in August but found whilst it center mounted the lighthead it caused the light to shake when riding singletrack. If this version is improved it may be something we could use with the Bikeray Ray III



GoGoGordo said:


> So Geoman here's a question for you
> I just got a Lightandgo fouride light that has a 7.4v 4.4a 6 cell battery pak.
> Can i use your new open light batteries with my light?
> cause the batt. pack from lightandgo is put together pretty cheaply and the open light looks much better.
> ...


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> Theoretically the basic specs that you stated here are similar, although we actually had the Magicshine and Bikeray lightheads tested before matching them up with the Open-Light battery packs. We couldn't say yes without conducting tests and providing Open-Light with the lighthead specs.
> 
> I believe they are using the same barrel connector that is featured on both Magicshine and Bikeray products. Also the lighthead base appears to have a similar mounting mechanism. Can we get your feedback on that barmount, we tried a similar one back in August but found whilst it center mounted the lighthead it caused the light to shake when riding singletrack. If this version is improved it may be something we could use with the Bikeray Ray III


So far thru 3 rides on rough fire road, and smooth and rough ST the mount seems to be ok.
It seems like it may not last but so far so good??
After first ride needed to put some loc-tite on the threads of tightening mech. cause they kept coming loose.
Otherwise could be beefier and thicker.
So should I get one of your Batts?
Kinda confused by your answer???  
If it doesn't work Could I return?
thank's again,
GoGo


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi GoGo

We can't guarantee it will work since we haven't tested those lightheads and chargers. The Open-Light batteries have excellent quality Panasonic cells and a high quality custom PCB so we think it would work with your existing products. We would definitely accept your item as a return if it doesn't perform as intended. Thanks for the feedback, keep us updated on the mount, we have a smaller version with the Bikeray Ray III that butts up against the stem but it's always a bonus to have the lighthead center of bars. :thumbsup:



GoGoGordo said:


> So far thru 3 rides on rough fire road, and smooth and rough ST the mount seems to be ok.
> It seems like it may not last but so far so good??
> After first ride needed to put some loc-tite on the threads of tightening mech. cause they kept coming loose.
> Otherwise could be beefier and thicker.
> ...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Cat, sadly we may not be able to distribute Ray I's and II's at this point, we can't discuss the details. We are testing some D-bin P7's at the 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo this weekend though.....


*Doh!* :incazzato: ...


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry if I missed it someplace, but I have not seen anything about the charger for the new Open-Light batteries. Does the Magicshine charger work with it ok?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes it does, confirmed directly from the German Manufacturer :thumbsup:



MOMtbiker said:


> Sorry if I missed it someplace, but I have not seen anything about the charger for the new Open-Light batteries. Does the Magicshine charger work with it ok?


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

hi geoman, are you going to sell the MJ-836? i don see it in your page.

Thanks


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

ordered up some fresh lights, a 1400 and a 900 and another 900 for a friend..
I thought about holding out for the 5.8 but didn't think that the difference would that much


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

scfreak said:


> Looking forward to not storing my battery pak in a bomb shelter


Tell me about it, hopefully the recall happens before spring riding.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

what is the optimum Geoman setup, assuming I want to mount one light on my bar and one on my helmet? Two BikeRay III's? Or one MS and one BikeRay?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

IMHO BikerayIII on the bars, Magicshine 900 on the helmet is lightweight, affordable and bright. Both are on sale right now, so it's $250 total for both lightsets. We successfully tested this setup at 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo this weekend. :thumbsup:



PoisonDartFrog said:


> what is the optimum Geoman setup, assuming I want to mount one light on my bar and one on my helmet? Two BikeRay III's? Or one MS and one BikeRay?


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> IMHO BikerayIII on the bars, Magicshine 900 on the helmet is lightweight, affordable and bright. Both are on sale right now, so it's $250 total for both lightsets. We successfully tested this setup at 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo this weekend. :thumbsup:


Awesome - placing order now... can't wait to night ride! How does stock look?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Great, we will have your order out the door today. Thanks for the support we appreciate it.



PoisonDartFrog said:


> Awesome - placing order now... can't wait to night ride! How does stock look?


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

mochodurazo said:


> hi geoman, are you going to sell the MJ-836? i don see it in your page.
> 
> Thanks


geoman, you miss my qestion...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Apologies, at this time we won't be carrying the MJ-836. We tested that system late last year. We didn't see an advantage for our customers, the beam pattern appeared to be identical to the MJ-808, the lighthead was larger, heavier and the more prone to vibration on the bar mount.



mochodurazo said:


> geoman, you miss my qestion...


----------



## Nocando10 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just placed my order for both what a deal for 250 for both!


Thanks,

John


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks John, we appreciate the support :thumbsup:



Nocando10 said:


> Just placed my order for both what a deal for 250 for both!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


----------



## oldmandoghouse (Sep 25, 2009)

Geoman, are you already out of the 5.8 batteries? I want to order another MS900 lightset, but with the bigger battery. Thank you for your time.


----------



## oldmandoghouse (Sep 25, 2009)

I just pulled the trigger on a MS900 light-set and replacement bands anyway. If you do have the bigger batteries in stock, I would like to order one for my other MS900 light-head.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

AWESOME! Ive been waiting for the battery solution so I could order from you! Placing my order right now! Thanks!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Sorry we soldout of the 5.8Ah packs really quickly, we have more enroute but supply is limited at the moment for the Open-Light batteries. As you noticed we did however put the lightsets with the 4.5Ah packs on sale this week. The 4.5Ah packs still provide over 3 hours burntime on high on the Magicshine 900 and Bikeray III lightheads so they are perfectly adequate for most riders. We agree that the additional 33% burntime of the 5.8Ah packs is phenomenal, we tested them out in the rain this weekend at the 24 Hours in the Old Oueblo, enough burntime to do three 16 mile night laps on high (MS 900 and Bikeray III had a 5.8Ah on each lighthead) :thumbsup:



oldmandoghouse said:


> Geoman, are you already out of the 5.8 batteries? I want to order another MS900 lightset, but with the bigger battery. Thank you for your time.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the support, we appreciate it :thumbsup:



AZG23 said:


> AWESOME! Ive been waiting for the battery solution so I could order from you! Placing my order right now! Thanks!


----------



## bruneti (Nov 2, 2009)

Geoman - Any chance of a 2 cell battery in the future for mounting direct on the helmet (small & light weight)? I know this is a bad time to juggle more battery options, but curious if this could be a future product when things calm down.

1/2 of a Open-Light 5.8Ah pack would be great.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Currently our focus is getting the Recall replacement packs produced quickly. A 2 cell pack would definitely be a nice addition as lighthead efficiency technology continues to improve. The Lupine Piko 3 uses a helmet mountable 2 cell pack, very nice we like it.



bruneti said:


> Geoman - Any chance of a 2 cell battery in the future for mounting direct on the helmet (small & light weight)? I know this is a bad time to juggle more battery options, but curious if this could be a future product when things calm down.
> 
> 1/2 of a Open-Light 5.8Ah pack would be great.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Just received my new light from geoman. Question on the battery. Can i store the battery with a full charge or is that not a good idea??


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It is generally recommended to store Lithium Ion battery packs at approx 40-50% of full charge



MI-29er said:


> Just received my new light from geoman. Question on the battery. Can i store the battery with a full charge or is that not a good idea??


----------



## mtbboy2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

Any firm date on 5.8 batteries? Want to buy a MS 5.8 setup. Tx


----------



## hoosker (Aug 11, 2007)

Huge thanks to Geoman for hooking me up with race day delivery of a new battery charged, and ready to go at the 24HIOP. I ran the new 4.5 in the rain, wind, mud, and it delivered.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

Got mine today....superfast...thanks!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We are hoping they clear US Customs on Tuesday so we can have them relisted on the site later in the week. Apologies for the delay, we increased the number of 5.8's in this order due to increased interest in the higher capacity battery packs.



mtbboy2000 said:


> Any firm date on 5.8 batteries? Want to buy a MS 5.8 setup. Tx


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Our pleasure, that sure was no joke out there this year, as soon as the sun went down the rain came pounding down horizontally. I went out on the dusk lap and got soaked. The 2am and 5am laps were superfast though which made up for the wet weather. :thumbsup:



hoosker said:


> Huge thanks to Geoman for hooking me up with race day delivery of a new battery charged, and ready to go at the 24HIOP. I ran the new 4.5 in the rain, wind, mud, and it delivered.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Cheers and thanks for the support



AZG23 said:


> Got mine today....superfast...thanks!


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

quick question...does the led button cause a significant drain on the battery to have it plugged in..? 

For example if Im heading out at 5pm for a ride and it isnt dark til 630...I wouldnt want the plugs open and exposed to dust and or water...so would have it plugged in until I needed it....would it make a huge drain on run time to have it plugged in for a few hours...or should it be mounted and snapped together right before u need it..?

Just curious what type of drain it puts on it...or if its so insignificant it doesnt matter...tia


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Someone measured the drain, and it was quite small. The calculated draw down of the button led was the equivalent of 6 minutes of burn on hi if you left the light head plugged into the battery for 24 hours. Or, if you left the light plugged in to the battery for a week, it would be roughly equivalent to about a half hour of burn on hi.

I can't prove or corroborate these numbers, but I trust the light nerds to some degree.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Agreed, it is a minimal drain, we don't recommend leaving them plugged in permanently whilst off the bike but a couple of hours as you describe will have a minor impact.



tscheezy said:


> Someone measured the drain, and it was quite small. The calculated draw down of the button led was the equivalent of 6 minutes of burn on hi if you left the light head plugged into the battery for 24 hours. Or, if you left the light plugged in to the battery for a week, it would be roughly equivalent to about a half hour of burn on hi.
> 
> I can't prove or corroborate these numbers, but I trust the light nerds to some degree.


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

Typical LED current for an indicator is 15 to 20mA. A 4Ah battery would keep it lit for about 200hrs


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet....thanks!


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Awesome - placing order now... can't wait to night ride! How does stock look?


Received mine today. Mounting the MS 900 to my older helmet so I can just leave it mounted and not have to pulI it and off when I want to nite ride.

pS thanks for the stickers, geoman!


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> Theoretically the basic specs that you stated here are similar, although we actually had the Magicshine and Bikeray lightheads tested before matching them up with the Open-Light battery packs. We couldn't say yes without conducting tests and providing Open-Light with the lighthead specs.
> 
> I believe they are using the same barrel connector that is featured on both Magicshine and Bikeray products. Also the lighthead base appears to have a similar mounting mechanism. Can we get your feedback on that barmount, we tried a similar one back in August but found whilst it center mounted the lighthead it caused the light to shake when riding singletrack. If this version is improved it may be something we could use with the Bikeray Ray III


Can you please confirm the voltage of the new battery packs? The MS packs were 2S2P at ~7.8-8.4v, the spec sheet on your website for the Bike Ray says: 3.6v 2250mAh, which looks like 1S2P and renders it incompatible w/ the MS lights.

EDIT.. I see that the site shows the capacity to be 4500mAh which must be the total 2S2P, the PDF shows the single cell capacity at 3.6v 2250mAh. Would like to try one of these in Australia, is international shipping available.  Also, please work on bring a nice 3W taillight to market, the flash modes on the Magicshine are tragic, and the mounting system is even worse.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Slightly off topic:

Are all of the MS 900 users here using the standard MS charger with their batteries, original or otherwise? If so, is it working fine for you? I'm trying to get my head around the charging options.

Thanks much.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Entrenador said:


> Slightly off topic:
> 
> Are all of the MS 900 users here using the standard MS charger with their batteries, original or otherwise? If so, is it working fine for you? I'm trying to get my head around the charging options.
> 
> Thanks much.


yes they work fine with all the substitutes I have used.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Correct 2S2P, yes we do ship internationally especially we do many orders for Australia at this time of the year



rearviewmirror said:


> Can you please confirm the voltage of the new battery packs? The MS packs were 2S2P at ~7.8-8.4v, the spec sheet on your website for the Bike Ray says: 3.6v 2250mAh, which looks like 1S2P and renders it incompatible w/ the MS lights.
> 
> EDIT.. I see that the site shows the capacity to be 4500mAh which must be the total 2S2P, the PDF shows the single cell capacity at 3.6v 2250mAh. Would like to try one of these in Australia, is international shipping available.  Also, please work on bring a nice 3W taillight to market, the flash modes on the Magicshine are tragic, and the mounting system is even worse.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Our pleasure, thanks for the support :thumbsup:



PoisonDartFrog said:


> Received mine today. Mounting the MS 900 to my older helmet so I can just leave it mounted and not have to pulI it and off when I want to nite ride.
> 
> pS thanks for the stickers, geoman!


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Geoman. I'm currently still using the recall set up. Yes I admit I'm taking a chance cause its the only thing I have. The one thing I noticed was last night the light was not bright at all. It was like I was on the lowest setting for an hour and half ride. I got home and plugged the battery in to the charger and noticed that the green light on the charger stayed green. Does this mean my charger is shot? Will the new batteries come with a new charger too?

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Mike, take a look at the led when the light is turned on, does it appear as though all 4 quarters are operating? Remember you want to get a side angle not looking straight into the light beam. email us on [email protected] and we'll work through this



mmanuel09 said:


> Hey Geoman. I'm currently still using the recall set up. Yes I admit I'm taking a chance cause its the only thing I have. The one thing I noticed was last night the light was not bright at all. It was like I was on the lowest setting for an hour and half ride. I got home and plugged the battery in to the charger and noticed that the green light on the charger stayed green. Does this mean my charger is shot? Will the new batteries come with a new charger too?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just sent you an email.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Geoman
How does the bikeray 3 beam on high compare to Micky mouse 1400 on high with all three lit . Ive already have a couple of 1400s and I am trying to talk myself into a bikeray 3 and give one of my boys the 1400.
Thanks


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Our opinion is that the Bikeray III provides a larger and better lit area than the MS1400. With the wider reflector on the P7 of the MS1400 the throw of the BRIII is very similar, however the XP-Gs flood a much larger area than the diffused XP-E's on the sides of the 1400. We have found the combination of the MS900 on the helmet and a BRIII on the bars to be fantastic. We just listed a new package that contains both lightsets called the Singletrack Pack http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=263



Rakuman said:


> Geoman
> How does the bikeray 3 beam on high compare to Micky mouse 1400 on high with all three lit . Ive already have a couple of 1400s and I am trying to talk myself into a bikeray 3 and give one of my boys the 1400.
> Thanks


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just want to publicly thank Geo for the excellent customer service I received from Geomangear regarding one of my lights. Fast friendly service!! Thanks dude!!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Tom, we appreciate the support :thumbsup:



tg3895 said:


> Just want to publicly thank Geo for the excellent customer service I received from Geomangear regarding one of my lights. Fast friendly service!! Thanks dude!!


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

tg3895 said:


> Just want to publicly thank Geo for the excellent customer service I received from Geomangear regarding one of my lights. Fast friendly service!! Thanks dude!!


+1 on that , just ordered a bikeray 3 today :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks SoCal, let us know what you think of the Bikeray Ray III, we have been very impressed



SoCalNomadRider said:


> +1 on that , just ordered a bikeray 3 today :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt_hog (Jan 18, 2008)

The Ray III is a great light. Received mine 2 days after the intial order (Excellent shipping). Very bright. I've been using a trinewt for the past two years and when I compared the two I was shocked that I could even ride at night with the newt, the difference is mind boggling. The beam pattern is perfect for my style of riding, the wide beam is great. My only concern is that the battery indicator turns from green to blue after 45 minutes of riding (have the 5.4v). My thoughts are that it shouldn't turn blue until about two hours into the ride. However, I have ridden as long as 3 hours on the high beam and it remains in the blue at the end of everyride, just hope the light indicator is a little off. Other than that I couldn't be happier with my purchase.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Dirt Hog, please contact us on [email protected] and we can resolve that issue with the indicator for you. Thanks for the support, glad you like the Ray III.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Night riding noob question here.

I'm looking at picking up night riding this coming riding season and have been looking at your MS lights. Being completely new to this whole thing I have no idea what I need. To me the 4.5 batt pack sounds like more then enough for my riding. Do you recommend a helmet light? Can you post a link to the product you recommend for a person just getting into night riding? 200 is bout the max I can spend aswell. Kinda lost here lol. 

Thanks


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

Geoman, are you out of stock of all Magicshine kits at the moment? Everything is saying temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Nocando10 (Mar 25, 2007)

I was in the same boat wanted to start night riding and didn't want to spend allot of money. I could not pass up the deal he had for a BikerayIII and a MS 900 for under 250 bucks one for the handlebars and one for the helmet. Every one I spoke with said it is nice to have 2 in case one goes out while out on the trails.

John



safetyfifth said:


> Night riding noob question here.
> 
> I'm looking at picking up night riding this coming riding season and have been looking at your MS lights. Being completely new to this whole thing I have no idea what I need. To me the 4.5 batt pack sounds like more then enough for my riding. Do you recommend a helmet light? Can you post a link to the product you recommend for a person just getting into night riding? 200 is bout the max I can spend aswell. Kinda lost here lol.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

A few questions

1) Can I cut the connector off the recalled pack and still send it in for recall? I got a nice smart charger for my battery, but it always says "connection broken". I think I have a potentially dangerous battery and want to stop using it. I have a couple of 3 cell Parallel Tenergy packs that I wired up in series last night, and will house in a water bottle, but I have no connector. What section of the connector is neg and which is pos?

2) What is the difference between the Bike Ray III and IV? Think you'll have them by fall?

3) Someone asked about a small helmet-mount battery. Perhaps a polymer battery might be a good option, like the one on the MiNewt.

4) When I get the recall battery, would it be possible to pay the difference and get the 5.8 aH one? It's nice to have the extra capacity both for safety reserve, and to still have a useable battery a few years down the road when the batt. starts to lose capacity. Most of my rides are 2+ hours, so a several year old 3 hour battery cuts things mighty close.


When I go camping, I like to use the green power light on my MagicShine as a night light.

Nocando: I rode with one light for years, but two is vastly superior for several reasons. You have a backup. My connector on my other light has a problem. When it conks out after a bump, no big deal since the MS900 on the bar keeps shining. It's also nice to have a backup in case you have a breakdown and are out a lot longer than you expect. Because of this, I keep my MS on medium brightness except on downhills. The biggest advantage I think though is depth perception. While the helmet is the best place to mount a single light (since it shines whereever you look), having the light so close to your eyes means you don't see any shadows. This plays havoc with your depth perception- everything looks kind of flat. A bar light casts a little shadow, allowing you to see depth and the height of objects on the trail. So, definitely get two lights if you can.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We just enabled all products for sale, we ran out of Open-Light batteries yesterday, the latest shipment is enroute we expect to ship all preorders on Monday. There's a chance we can get them on the truck on Friday however Monday is most likely. We have 4.5 Ah, 5.8Ah and the new 8.7Ah packs coming in from Germany. The 4.5s and 5.8s are 4 cell packs whilst the 8.7Ah is a 6 cell pack using the higher capacity Panasonic cells just like the 4 cells in the 5.8s. :thumbsup:



BritOnTour said:


> Geoman, are you out of stock of all Magicshine kits at the moment? Everything is saying temporarily unavailable.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Best not to cut cable off battery, we anticipate CPSC will want entire battery recalled.

Ray IV is not in production yet, Ray III is a triple Cree R5 XP-G with output of approx 1000 lumens. Very nice lighting system, stock optics setup ideal for handlebar mounted system. We don't have any other info on Ray IV for now but will supplement the forums when we do.

The CPSC has very rigid guidelines for recalls, every participant must receive the identical remedy, unfortunately we can't customize the remedy for individual participants. We enjoy going the extra mile and taking care of our customers but the rules on the recall are not negotiable.



@dam said:


> A few questions
> 
> 1) Can I cut the connector off the recalled pack and still send it in for recall? I got a nice smart charger for my battery, but it always says "connection broken". I think I have a potentially dangerous battery and want to stop using it. I have a couple of 3 cell Parallel Tenergy packs that I wired up in series last night, and will house in a water bottle, but I have no connector. What section of the connector is neg and which is pos?
> 
> ...


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Nocando10 said:


> I was in the same boat wanted to start night riding and didn't want to spend allot of money. I could not pass up the deal he had for a BikerayIII and a MS 900 for under 250 bucks one for the handlebars and one for the helmet. Every one I spoke with said it is nice to have 2 in case one goes out while out on the trails.
> 
> John


Thanks John for the recommendation.


----------



## pak-man (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm just about to pull the trigger and get the Bikeray III from geoman but considering the Light and Go Fireball too...

Has anyone here try both of them?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

@dam said:


> A few questions
> 
> 1) Can I cut the connector off the recalled pack and still send it in for recall? I got a nice smart charger for my battery, but it always says "connection broken". I think I have a potentially dangerous battery and want to stop using it. I have a couple of 3 cell Parallel Tenergy packs that I wired up in series last night, and will house in a water bottle, but I have no connector. What section of the connector is neg and which is pos?
> .


If you're using the 3.5mm jack supplied with your smart charger, there's a good chance that the internal diameter is different to the female plug on the MS battery pack. I use MS extension cables for my DIY lights and I had exactly this problem - turned out the prong bit inside the battery plug was thinner than the hole inside the charger jack plug, so the 2 didn't make contact. I had a spare Y extension cable so I soldered the male plug off that onto another one of the many cables that came with my charger (Thunder AC6) - works perfectly now. No idea which bit is +ve and which is -ve - if you don't have a multimeter to find out, let me know and I'll get off my butt and find out for you.

If you're in need of a spare MS compatibly plug, both Geoman and Deal Extreme sell MS 1m extension cables - Geoman is a bit more, but you'll get it within a few days, DX is a bit less buy you'll be waiting ~3wks.


----------



## Dirt_hog (Jan 18, 2008)

They're probably both very similar in output and both have a wide beam pattern, the biggest difference IMO is that going with the Ray III is a better choice primarily because you're buying from a US distributor who has proven to us that he will take care of any issues you may have with your light. The battery also seems to be of a higher quality. I myself was trying to purchase a light and go light, but had nothing but problems with their website. I'm very thankful I found this forum and have no regrets with my choice...But, I don't own a fireball so this is only my observation.


----------



## JakeS (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Mike

I had a similar problem, turned out to be failure of the PCB. (In the pack)
Solution is to replace the PCB, my cells seemed to be balanced nicely so i took a chance.
Working fine since.



mmanuel09 said:


> Hey Geoman. I'm currently still using the recall set up. Yes I admit I'm taking a chance cause its the only thing I have. The one thing I noticed was last night the light was not bright at all. It was like I was on the lowest setting for an hour and half ride. I got home and plugged the battery in to the charger and noticed that the green light on the charger stayed green. Does this mean my charger is shot? Will the new batteries come with a new charger too?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


----------



## pak-man (Apr 22, 2010)

They do look almost exactly alike. I agree about the US distributor...makes a huge difference! I think my decision has been made. I wonder if there will be a head strap for the bikeray III. I would love to use it when I go hiking too


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Sep 22, 2005)

Geoman, can you please clarify the warranty of the bike ray lights?

The light head site http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_33&products_id=258 says:

＊Model: Ray III
＊Warranty: 18 months by the manufacturer

The light battery package http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_33&products_id=243 says

＊Model: Ray III
＊Warranty: 12 months

Or is this supposed to be different?


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Got my bikeray 3 yesterday from geoman (ordered wed. afternoon got fri. to CA) WOW is all i can say, It is smaller than i expected (and no that is not what she said haha) and the output is amazing although i have not had a chance to take it on a ride yet i did take it outside to my back yard and could clearly see three of my neighbors yards. 

It is noticeably brighter than my ms 900 with a much wider beam versus the ms narrow beam so i think the ideal best bang for the buck imo would be a bikeray 3 on the bars and ms900 on the helmet. 

I am hoping to go on a niteride next week so hopefully i will have more info./input Thanks again geoman :thumbsup:


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Geoman, quick question... Any idea how long the 8.7 battery will last with the MS 808 light?? I didn't read your expected times on it anywhere.

Thanks,
D


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*BikeRayIII question*

Thinking about the BRIII w 5.8 battery.

I like helmet mounted lights -- does the BRIII helmet mount allow for on-the-fly directional adjustment?

From the photo it looks like it doesn't allow rotational (L/R) adjustment -- but I'm wondering if it allows _vertical_ adjustment...

Anyone know?

thx


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Small adjustments are possible by sliding the straps a little, it is not easily adjusted on the fly whilst helmet mounted, the bar mount allows vertical adjustment by simply rotating the mount.



grandsalmon said:


> Thinking about the BRIII w 5.8 battery.
> 
> I like helmet mounted lights -- does the BRIII helmet mount allow for on-the-fly directional adjustment?
> 
> ...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We expect the Magicshine 900 to run approximately 6 hours on high, 9 hours on med and many hours on low on the Open-Light Systems 8.7Ah battery



osteo said:


> Hey Geoman, quick question... Any idea how long the 8.7 battery will last with the MS 808 light?? I didn't read your expected times on it anywhere.
> 
> Thanks,
> D


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> We expect the Magicshine 900 to run approximately 6 hours on high, 9 hours on med and many hours on low on the Open-Light Systems 8.7Ah battery


Thanks,

D


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Well Geoman even thou I have 6 batteries affected buy the recall I bit the bullet and ordered a bikeray3 hope this set up doesn't let me down I have a lot of confidence in your company, and cannot wait to compare it to my 1400s that one of my kids will be using now, I will give a unbiased comparison report soon cant wait to get it.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the support Rakuman, we appreciate it. By all means we'd enjoy to hear your feeback on the Bikeray Ray III. Our suggestion is to put a Magicshine 900 on the helmet and the Bikeray Ray III on the bars, the setup works very nicely. Thanks again :thumbsup:



Rakuman said:


> Well Geoman even thou I have 6 batteries affected buy the recall I bit the bullet and ordered a bikeray3 hope this set up doesn't let me down I have a lot of confidence in your company, and cannot wait to compare it to my 1400s that one of my kids will be using now, I will give a unbiased comparison report soon cant wait to get it.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Thanks for the support Rakuman, we appreciate it. By all means we'd enjoy to hear your feeback on the Bikeray Ray III. Our suggestion is to put a Magicshine 900 on the helmet and the Bikeray Ray III on the bars, the setup works very nicely. Thanks again :thumbsup:


Thats the plan got 4 of the 900s and 2 of the 1400s to choose from , and my boy is stoked to get dads mickey mouse light


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Nice, I think you will like the simplicity of the Bikeray III, it's lightweight, the output is great and it's easy to mount.



Rakuman said:


> Thats the plan got 4 of the 900s and 2 of the 1400s to choose from , and my boy is stoked to get dads mickey mouse light


----------



## pak-man (Apr 22, 2010)

Geoman

how does your magicshine compare to bikeray 1 and 2?


----------



## Rester5350 (Oct 3, 2010)

sold son! Why is bikeray thrashing Geo Man? Integrity speaks volume! well i am sold on your products, you don't talk ****. Single Track Mind!!!


----------



## Rester5350 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Weird we responded to this an hour ago, but our response seems to have vanished.

Hi Pak-Man
We tested the BRII and liked it, it is a really nice design, but we didn't see any significant difference in output between the MS 900 and BRII . Also we have evaluated at least 8 of the P7 lightheads from many different manufacturers and found them all to be very similar. We have found the Magicshine lighthead to be quite durable, we have our original first generation 3-mode long cable versions from June 2009 still working nicely as demo models. :thumbsup:



pak-man said:


> Geoman
> 
> how does your magicshine compare to bikeray 1 and 2?


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

Geoman, after your comparison comment, I decided to buy an MS 900.

Cheers


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey thanks for the support Brit, we appreciate it

Cheers



BritOnTour said:


> Geoman, after your comparison comment, I decided to buy an MS 900.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

*I'm blind!!*



GEOMAN said:


> Hey thanks for the support Brit, we appreciate it
> 
> Cheers


I just received my MS900 kit. I knew it was going to be small, but I still impressed with its tinyness! Nice bright light too. Until I compared it to my LED flashlight, i didnt think it was very bright at all, but wow, it is!


----------



## aryman (Oct 11, 2009)

after a night ride i get back in my car and even high beams are brown/orange compared to my ms900


----------



## Nocando10 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just went for my first night ride with my new lights a Bikeray III and Magicshine 900. I used the Bikeray mounted to the handlebars and my friend borrowed the Magicshine and also had it mounted on the handlebars. They both worked great. We rode at the same pace as we do during the day. I think I prefer the light spread on the Bikeray III if I were to choose just one.

Thanks again, Geoman nice product at a great price!

John Robertson


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Any news on batteries for the lights on my shelf?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We anticipate recall notices should be fully approved to send very soon, production of the recall packs is well underway. Lots going on behind the scenes, we are looking forward to rolling this recall out.



Maximus_XXIV said:


> Any news on batteries for the lights on my shelf?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks John, glad you are enjoying your lighting systems, we agree the Bikeray III is a great light, especially for barmounting with the 20 degree flood lens.



Nocando10 said:


> Just went for my first night ride with my new lights a Bikeray III and Magicshine 900. I used the Bikeray mounted to the handlebars and my friend borrowed the Magicshine and also had it mounted on the handlebars. They both worked great. We rode at the same pace as we do during the day. I think I prefer the light spread on the Bikeray III if I were to choose just one.
> 
> Thanks again, Geoman nice product at a great price!
> 
> John Robertson


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh... I gave up*



GEOMAN said:


> We anticipate recall notices should be fully approved to send very soon, production of the recall packs is well underway. Lots going on behind the scenes, we are looking forward to rolling this recall out.


I just dissected my bad battery pack to extract the two good cells and charger regulator... made a mini helmet light battery that goes for 1:15.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I just dissected my bad battery pack to extract the two good cells and charger regulator... made a mini helmet light battery that goes for 1:15.


you probably screwed yourself from getting a recall replacement I think they want the old batterys whole. BUMMMMMMMER!!!!:bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> you probably screwed yourself from getting a recall replacement I think they want the old batterys whole. BUMMMMMMMER!!!!:bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown:


Yes he may have, this is from the recall info.

_3. What should I do with my battery now? 
Please retain your battery pack. We recommend that you store it outside in a safe, protected place away from combustible materials (e.g., on concrete). Please be sure to keep all other parts of the light set, including the light head and the charger, because only the battery pack is being recalled. Your recall notice will give more information about the return or disposal of the battery. _


----------



## weedkilla1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Geoman - you mentioned in a thread a while ago that there may be a possibility of narrower optics for the bike ray III. Is that likely at all?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Bikeraylll*

This flood is sick! amazing amount of spill, highlights all the terrain with no washout kicks out some nice shadows, . As much light as the MS1400 but with out a hotspot, nice and diffused perfect bar light . add a good spot on the helmet and you are set. I am digging mine .:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Rakuman said:


> This flood is sick! amazing amount of spill, highlights all the terrain with no washout kicks out some nice shadows, . As much light as the MS1400 but with out a hotspot, nice and diffused perfect bar light . add a good spot on the helmet and you are set. I am digging mine .:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


+ 1 on that, I am loving my bikeray 3 on the bars (crazy good flood) with a ms on the helmet i could not be happier with this combo.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We are still waiting to see if the manufacturer produces this option for the BRIII, meanwhile the stock 20 degree optics are perfect for barmounting, especially if you already have a MS900 for the helmet, great combination IMHO.



weedkilla1 said:


> Geoman - you mentioned in a thread a while ago that there may be a possibility of narrower optics for the bike ray III. Is that likely at all?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Agreed Rakuman, that's what we thought when we got our samples to test. The 1000 lumen rating is fairly accurate in our opinion, originally this was advertised as 1300 but it was much closer to 1000 true lumens so we adjusted our listing to be more realistic. It's simple and very effective, really got tested in the rain at 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo last month.



Rakuman said:


> This flood is sick! amazing amount of spill, highlights all the terrain with no washout kicks out some nice shadows, . As much light as the MS1400 but with out a hotspot, nice and diffused perfect bar light . add a good spot on the helmet and you are set. I am digging mine .:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Glad you are enjoying it :thumbsup:



SoCalNomadRider said:


> + 1 on that, I am loving my bikeray 3 on the bars (crazy good flood) with a ms on the helmet i could not be happier with this combo.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*So....*



Rakuman said:


> you probably screwed yourself from getting a recall replacement I think they want the old batterys whole. BUMMMMMMMER!!!!:bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown:


... reconfigure the battery, and buy another battery... continue to do night rides

VS.

No night rides for another two months... been waiting 4 or 5 months already.

So those night rides are going to cost me an extra $40? Meh...worth it! :thumbsup:

I appreciate GeomanGear backing his stuff up, but dang... I got riding to do. Not going to wait around for him.

I still have one good battery I can get warrantied.

Plus, I made another one of these batteries:



It's small enough to strap to the back of my helmet for a tether-less helmet light setup (as in, no cable stringing me to my Camelback... which I no longer have to carry), and it runs for 1:20 on high beam... which I don't use. I usually run it on low or medium for 2.5-4 hours of runtime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... reconfigure the battery, and buy another battery... continue to do night rides
> 
> VS.
> 
> ...


Do not get me wrong I did the same and built a bunch of packs, i was just pointing out that according to Geoman a few posts back that they are probably going to want the recalled packs whole and the replacement packs with Panasonic cells sound like they are going to be sick, 
Ride ON:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Well....*



Rakuman said:


> Do not get me wrong I did the same and built a bunch of packs, i was just pointing out that according to Geoman a few posts back that they are probably going to want the recalled packs whole and the replacement packs with Panasonic cells sound like they are going to be sick,
> Ride ON:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I still have one battery to trade in. Dayum. I'm going to have mad amp/hours for these lights. I might have to get another light head... go double fisted on the bars or something. Shine my lights at somebody, see a skeleton on the wall.  :thumbsup:


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> Do not get me wrong I did the same and built a bunch of packs, i was just pointing out that according to Geoman a few posts back that they are probably going to want the recalled packs whole and the replacement packs with Panasonic cells sound like they are going to be sick,
> Ride ON:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I have my two recalled battery packs fully intact. I wonder exactly how we are going to safely ship back these little potential firebombs?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

POG said:


> I have my two recalled battery packs fully intact. I wonder exactly how we are going to safely ship back these little potential firebombs?


I was wondering the same thing.:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

No need to worry, we will all be long gone from old age.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Update
We just got confirmation from the Recall Administration Firm that we are expecting the recall notices to begin going out April 15th. Our timeline has been updated to reflect the changes.

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?...age=page&id=19



Maximus_XXIV said:


> Any news on batteries for the lights on my shelf?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

got my recall notice today. they didnt say anything about paying for shipping, so im gonna take em to a local recycling center and have them sign off. hopefully i can get the packs within a month. especially since i was just informed by a (very anal) kentucky state trooper that lights is a state law.

come on!!!!!!!!!!! i ride a 1500 dollar bike in a town that basically shuts down at 9pm. im NOT gonna get hit by a car. that and the BIGGEST fox pass (faux pas) of my club is scaring traffic. once is a very stern warning. twice and they pull your jersey for 2 weeks.

im starting to get really bitter about gov't. if its mandatory i have something, it should be provided. im gonna get the chinciest f*ckin lights i can find.

*disclaimer: if you are a real commuter and interact with traffic at night, use a good light.*


----------

